# ISPConfig 3.0.5.3 released



## Till (9. Aug. 2013)

ISPConfig 3.0.5.3 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.5 and contains a important security patch. It is highly recommended to install this update.

Please see security advisory for details:

ISPConfig 3 Security Advisory 2013/08/08 « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel

For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below.

=====================================================
*** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual for ISPConfig 3.0.5 is now available! ***

Version 1.4 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.5 (Date: 02/22/2013)
Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com>

373 pages

The manual can be downloaded from these two links:

ISPConfig 3 Manual « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel
Version 1.4 Of The ISPConfig 3 Manual (Date: 02/22/2013) Available | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
=====================================================

-----------------------------------------------------
- Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.5.3.tar.gz

------------------------------------
- Changelog
------------------------------------

=]ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

--------------------------------------
- BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

ISPConfig::ISPConfig 3: Tasklist

----------------------------------------
- Supported Linux Distributions
----------------------------------------

- Debian Etch (4.0) - Wheezy (7.0) and Debian testing
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 13.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 12.2
- CentOS 5.2 - 6.4
- Fedora 9 - 15

-----------------------------------------
- Installation
-----------------------------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

Documentation « ISPConfig – Hosting Control Panel

or in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.

------------------------------------------
- Update
------------------------------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

Select "stable" as the update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

Detailed instructions for making a backup before you update can be found here:

How to Update ISPConfig 3 « FAQforge

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.

-------------------------------------------
- Manual update instructions
-------------------------------------------


```
cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## juergen71 (15. Aug. 2013)

Mit dem Update hat alles funktioniert, danke für die tolle Arbeit!

Eine Frage, ich sehe jetzt auf der Seite "Übersicht" meines ISPCONFIG zwei neue Tabellen, die eine heißt "Webseiten-Speicherplatz" und die andere "Mailbox-Speicherplatz" darunter sind jeweils alle Webseiten und alle Mailboxen mit den entsprechenden Limits zu sehen.
Kann ich das irgendwie abschalten, zumal die Tabelle "Kontolimits" diese jetzt überlappt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## ramsys (15. Aug. 2013)

Zitat von juergen71:


> zumal die Tabelle "Kontolimits" diese jetzt überlappt.


Minor issue after 3.0.5.3 update - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## juergen71 (15. Aug. 2013)

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Patric (19. Aug. 2013)

Bei mir ist kein Update möglich... Warum versuche ich derzeit zu Analysieren. In Zeile 173 beendet sich das update.php-Script einfach kommentarlos. 
Also dieser Abschnitt hier: 
	
	



```
//** Test mysql root connection
$finished = false;
do {
    if(@mysql_connect($conf["mysql"]["host"],$conf["mysql"]["admin_user"],$conf["mysql"]["admin_password"])) {
        $finished = true;
    } else {
        swriteln($inst->lng('Unable to connect to mysql server').' '.mysql_error());
        $conf["mysql"]["admin_password"] = $inst->free_query('MySQL root password', $conf['mysql']['admin_password']);
    }
} while ($finished == false);
unset($finished);
```
Die Variablen für die MySQL Verbindung werden korrekt gesetzt, auch ein Thread für die db wird im MySQL Server erzeugt. Ab da bricht das Script einfach ab & ich kann es mir nicht erklären...

Jemand eine Idee...???

PS: Es ist ein Debian 7 nach Perfect Server Setup mit Apache, Dovecot und BIND. Aktuelle Version von ISPConfig ist 3.0.5.2. In der /var/log/ispconfig_install.log wird auch nichts geschrieben.


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2013)

Mach mal das @ vor dem mysql_connect weg um zu sehen ob Du dann eine Fehlermeldung erhältst.


----------



## Patric (20. Aug. 2013)

Warum auch immer bekomme ich ein  Call to undefined function mysql_connect() zurück oO


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2013)

Schau mal nach ob bei Dir auch die mysql und nicht nur die mysqli Extension in php installiert ist.


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2013)

Es gibt ein neues Patch Tool für ISPConfig sowie einige Patches für Probleme in ISPConfig 3.0.5.3:

http://www.ispconfig.org/download/patches/


----------



## Patric (28. Aug. 2013)

php5-mysql ist installiert


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2013)

Vielleicht ist es installiert, wird aber nicht geladen. die Fehlermeldung ist eindeutig, php meint dass es die mysql* Funktionen nicht gibt.


----------



## pilgrims (3. Sep. 2013)

Ich habe auch mit Debian7 und beim Updaten auf  3.0.5.3 Probleme.



> root@xyz:/tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# php -q update.php
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Wie kann ich herausfinden, woran es liegt?

Server wurde nach den Howto-Musteranleitungen eingerichtet, keine exotischen Geschichten auf dem Server.


----------



## juergen71 (3. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von juergen71:


> Mit dem Update hat alles funktioniert, danke für die tolle Arbeit!
> Eine Frage, ich sehe jetzt auf der Seite "Übersicht" meines ISPCONFIG zwei neue Tabellen, die eine heißt "Webseiten-Speicherplatz" und die andere "Mailbox-Speicherplatz" darunter sind jeweils alle Webseiten und alle Mailboxen mit den entsprechenden Limits zu sehen.
> Kann ich das irgendwie abschalten, zumal die Tabelle "Kontolimits" diese jetzt überlappt.
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Habe mir jetzt via Patchtool das Update geholt, super Idee mit dem Patchtool, wäre richtig edel das in die GUI mit reinzunehmen @Till

Eine Frage aber noch, gibt es eine Option diese Übersicht auf der Startseite abzustellen, auf Servern bis 50 User ist das ja OK, aber bei großen Servern hat man da gleich tausende Zeilen ...da wäre mir fast lieber wenn ich das abschalten kann, zumal ja das sortieren in den Übersichten bei Web und Mail super funktioniert.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Till (4. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von juergen71:


> Eine Frage aber noch, gibt es eine Option diese Übersicht auf der Startseite abzustellen, auf Servern bis 50 User ist das ja OK, aber bei großen Servern hat man da gleich tausende Zeilen ...da wäre mir fast lieber wenn ich das abschalten kann, zumal ja das sortieren in den Übersichten bei Web und Mail super funktioniert.


Das wird ab ISPConfig 3..5.4 gehen, unter system > interface config.

In der aktuellen Version müsstest Du die dahboard.php Datei (/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/dashboard) editieren, sie enthält 2 Listen mit den Modulen die in der linken und rechten Spalte angezeigt werden.


----------



## juergen71 (4. Sep. 2013)

Alles klar, da werde ich aber die Version abwarten, besten Dank!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## magenbrot (4. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von pilgrims:


> Wie kann ich herausfinden, woran es liegt?
> 
> Server wurde nach den Howto-Musteranleitungen eingerichtet, keine exotischen Geschichten auf dem Server.


Hast du es mal über das mitgeliferte Shellscript probiert?

```
/usr/local/bin/ispconfig_update.sh
```


----------



## pilgrims (4. Sep. 2013)

@magenbrot
Ja, habe ich. Abbruch an der gleichen Stelle.


----------



## pilgrims (4. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Das wird ab ISPConfig 3..5.4 gehen, unter system > interface config.


Kann man das so machen, dass man die Anzahl der Einträge selber bestimmen kann? Z.B. "0" für abschalten und "15" die Top-15 Quotanutzung usw.


----------



## Till (5. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von pilgrims:


> Kann man das so machen, dass man die Anzahl der Einträge selber bestimmen kann? Z.B. "0" für abschalten und "15" die Top-15 Quotanutzung usw.


Man kann dort konfigurieren welche dashboard Plugins in welcher Spalte angezeigt werden.


----------



## pilgrims (5. Sep. 2013)

Mein Problem mit dem Abbruch des Updates ist noch nicht gelöst. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## pilgrims (5. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Man kann dort konfigurieren welche dashboard Plugins in welcher Spalte angezeigt werden.


Das ist Super!


----------



## celocore (9. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von pilgrims:


> Mein Problem mit dem Abbruch des Updates ist noch nicht gelöst. Hat jemand eine Idee?


Hast Du mal versucht das Backup, das von update-Script durchgeführt wird, an der Kommandozeile auszuführen? Es sollte Dir dann um die Option v erweitert einen entsprechenden Fehler auswerfen.

Im Script steht
tar pcfz etc.tar.gz /etc

Teste mal
tar pcvfz etc.tar.gz /etc


----------



## pilgrims (9. Sep. 2013)

> Teste mal
> tar pcvfz etc.tar.gz /etc


Das wird ohne Fehlermeldung erfolgreich ausgeführt. 

Im Update-Script steht:


```
swriteln('Creating backup of "/etc" directory...');
        exec("tar pcfz $backup_path/etc.tar.gz /etc 2> /dev/null",$out,$returnvar);
        if($returnvar != 0) die("Backup failed. We stop here...\n");

        exec("chown root:root $backup_path/*.tar.gz");
        exec("chmod 700 $backup_path/*.tar.gz");
```
Gibt es hier eine Besonderheit im Bezug auf Debian 7 (64bit) ?


----------



## celocore (10. Sep. 2013)

Wüßte ich jetzt nicht. Bei mir lief am Wochenende das ganze mehrfach unter ubuntu 12.04 64bit.
Hast Du mal die vom Update erstellte Datei mit der an der Kommandozeile erstellten verglichen? Vielleicht hängt das Backup ja auch erst im nächten Schritt und /etc wird noch gebackupt. Ansonsten würde ich den Abschnitt aus dem Update-Script mal in ein eigenes Script kopieren und da testen, um zu sehen, ob das Problem an dieser Stelle liegen kann.


----------



## Till (10. Sep. 2013)

> Gibt es hier eine Besonderheit im Bezug auf Debian 7 (64bit) ?


Nein. ISPConfig wird unter Debian Linux entwickelt, ich führe daher das updatescript meist mehrmals täglich unter Debian aus, hatte bislang nie Probleme. Wenn das Update hängt dann muss es ein Problem auf dem Server geben.


----------



## pilgrims (10. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von celocore:


> Hast Du mal die vom Update erstellte Datei mit der an der Kommandozeile erstellten verglichen? Vielleicht hängt das Backup ja auch erst im nächten Schritt und /etc wird noch gebackupt.


Es ist genauso, wie du vermutet hast. /etc wird noch gesichert, aber danach folgt der Abbruch.

Anscheinend gibt es ein Problem mit dem nachfolgenden MySQL-Block. Aber wie kann ich dem auf die Spur kommen, was nicht richtig ist?

Wenn was im System nicht richtig läuft, wo setze ich am besten an?


----------



## celocore (11. Sep. 2013)

Du kannst die nachfolgenden Befehle einmal manuell an der Konsole abarbeiten, um zu sehen ob z.B. die Verbindung korrekt aufgebaut wird, Abfragen möglich sind und Ergebnisse zurück geliefert werden.
Alternativ könntest Du in das Update-Script an den entsprechenden Stellen Ausgaben zu den benutzten Variablen machen lassen und danach mit exit abbrechen oder nur auf Tastendruck das Script weiter ausführen lassen, um den Fehler weiter einzugrenzen.


----------



## Till (11. Sep. 2013)

Steht das richtige mysql root pw in der datei /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf und hat dieses Paswort vielleicht irgendwelche Sonderzeichen welche einen Abbruch des Scriptes auf der Shell herbeiführen können?


----------



## pilgrims (11. Sep. 2013)

Lösung gefunden.
Stichwort: nicht-geladene PHP-MySQL-Module bzw. "falsche" PHP-Version.


Nachdem Aufsetzen des Servers hatte ich versucht PHP5.3.22 im Parallelbetrieb zu PHP5.4.4 zu installieren, um für die Webserver die Wahl zu haben bezüglich älterer CMS u.ä.
Das ist mir nicht gelungen und deinstalliert habe ich die alte PHP-Version auch nicht, weil ich zu anderer Zeit das hier thematisieren wollte. Inzwischen ist es in Vergessenheit geraten.

Bei der Eingabe von php -q update.php wurde PHP5.3.22 aufgerufen, der die mysql-Module nicht eingebunden hat. Aber mit dem Aufruf php5 -q update.php wird das PHP5.4.4 aufgerufen und das hat die PHP-Module mysql und mysqli geladen.

Jetzt ist inzwischen alles wieder gerade gebogen, so dass beim Aufruf von "php..." auf der Konsole auch tatsächlich PHP5.4.4 mit den geladenen PHP-MySQL-Modulen aufgerufen wird.

Das Update auf 3.0.5.3 ist nun genauso problemlos verlaufen, wie zu erwarten.

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen.


----------

